# This is Hilarious!!



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

http://www.itchmo.com/dog-video-dalmatian-having-lots-of-fun-in-deep-snow-4478


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!!! I love a dog that enjoys playing!


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

hahaha, that's was great. I love snow, but we don't get much here in the South.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

I love it!! Thanks!! (makes me wanna go back home though)


----------

